# Tank Size For Thes Fish



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

how long can I keep these two breeds in 40 gal tanks..? A Purple Spilo or a Gold Piranha... was looking to pick them up but not sure on tank size.. cause I found a 40 gal with stand used for $50.. but really didn't want to waste the money if I can't keep them in one for long.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if its a 40 gallon breeder you can keep him in there for a decent amount of time. but i generally wouldnt keep any one in anything less then 70 gallons of water. 
but the 40 will house him definitely. he wont be able to thrive at adult size in 40 gallons like you might want him to, but i wouldnt say thats a waste of money. $50 for all that is a steal!


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

yea just want to see if it would be a good deal nd if I would have a few years to upgrade it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

The 40B will be fine for a long time!...Sanchezi's only max out at 6 - 8 inches and gold mac's can get in the 10 - 12 inch range...As long as you keep your water parameters up to par, you'll be OK!..As most people on here already know, I raised a black diamond rhom from dime size to 9.5 inches in 5.5 years and he was in a 55'er his whole life...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ thats why this sites golden. personal stories. you can house fish in surprising sized tanks. but housing and flourishing are different. theres no such thing as too much room of course. but with a fish like a rhomb it can be tricky for example. of inactive, but skittish at times. its hard to justify 150 gallons for a fish that tends to hover in one place most of the time. but with any fish like that, muscular and with explosive speed...a true lover of the fish will give it what it needs. you can house a spilo in a 40 gallon tank absolutely. but it will truly thrive in 70+ gallons.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..I agree Mike and the point(s) that I was trying to emphasize was that tank size is not the end all, be all that most people make it out to be...Of'course, the bigger the better...However, water quality, good parameters, and ample filtration are far more important factors in order for your fish to thrive...


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Da said:


> ^^..I agree Mike and the point(s) that I was trying to emphasize was that tank size is not the end all, be all that most people make it out to be...Of'course, the bigger the better...However, water quality, good parameters, and ample filtration are far more important factors in order for your fish to thrive...


+1

I recently picked up a couple deals on monster tanks and have to say that in both cases the fish-keepers didn't have a clue. The dirty mess allowed me to save some major bucks but I felt sorry for the fish these guys kept, as they were out to impress friends and not really caring about the aquatic environment their fish were in.


----------

